# !Ay Chihuahua!



## BorderDog (Dec 24, 2008)

Juarez Ambulance Video


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yikes, that can't be good...


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 25, 2008)

"Juarez Unit 1, Dispatch, Transporting one"
"Dispatch copies unit one"
....
...
..
.
"Juarez Unit 1, Dispatch, Cancel this run.  I am dry one spine board & partner, show me en route to base to restock"
"Dispatch copies"


----------



## Scout (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm going to go assume its not real and hope the same. no collar and only 2 straps off the spider.


AS an aside and a bit of humour THIS IS WHY POV IS A BAD IDEA, AND IT DID'T EVEN GET ITS LIGHTS ON YET


----------



## FireStrut (Dec 28, 2008)

*That might hurt, just a little bit.*


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw this on youtube.... all I can do is shake my head. haha, and hope that it is not real.


----------



## frogtat2 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Oh boy!*

How do you write the trip sheet on that one?????  YIKES!  Unfortunately, this isn't a rare thing I'm' afraid!


----------

